
Results of YCNews online bookmarking survey - waleedka
http://selfdebugging.com/2007/07/05/online-bookmarking-survey-results/
======
ragav
Thanks for posting this. When feedback is solicited its always nice to see a
result summary. Often it just disappears into a void.

